# Caron Simply Soft Patterns: Download them while you can



## MaryE-B

I don't know if Spinrite/Bernat will continue to make Simply Soft patterns available after they have rearranged their buyout of Caron or not. If you even think you like a pattern, you should download it while you can. Don't forget the patterns on Naturally Caron because they aren't duplicates of the Simply soft Patterns, they are completely different and there are some very nice patterns there. 
It could be that Bernat will continue the entire Simply Soft line and keep all of the patterns, but I am certainly not counting on it. I'd much rather be safe than lose a lot of lovely patterns.
This is the Naturally Caron Site: http://www.naturallycaron.com/
Simply Soft: http://www.caron.com/color_cards/cc_simplysoft.html
You can buy Simply Soft on line from this Caron site: http://buy.caron.com/
Of course, it's also available from all the usual yarn sites. 
If Spinrite would let everyone know their intentions regarding SS, it would be nice. In the meanwhile, I am going to stock up for the projects I have planned plus a little extra just on case.


----------



## dwr

MaryE-B said:


> I don't know if Spinrite/Bernat will continue to make Simply Soft patterns available after they have rearranged their buyout of Caron or not. If you even think you like a pattern, you should download it while you can. Don't forget the patterns on Naturally Caron because they aren't duplicates of the Simply soft Patterns, they are completely different and there are some very nice patterns there.
> It could be that Bernat will continue the entire Simply Soft line and keep all of the patterns, but I am certainly not counting on it. I'd much rather be safe than lose a lot of lovely patterns.
> This is the Naturally Caron Site: http://www.naturallycaron.com/
> 
> .
> Simply Soft: http://www.caron.com/color_cards/cc_simplysoft.html
> You can buy Simply Soft on line from this Caron site: http://buy.caron.com/
> Of course, it's also available from all the usual yarn sites.
> If Spinrite would let everyone know their intentions regarding SS, it would be nice. In the meanwhile, I am going to stock up for the projects I have planned plus a little extra just on case.


I hadn't looked at their patterns but just took a quick peek. I love some of their designs. Thanks for sharing. It will be a shame if they discontinue the site altogether.


----------



## Revan

I hope Simply Soft by Caron will continue. I really love their colors and yardage, and to me they are soft. Is this why you are stocking up, just in case? No more.


----------



## MaryE-B

Revan said:


> I hope Simply Soft by Caron will continue. I really love their colors and yardage, and to me they are soft. Is this why you are stocking up, just in case? No more.


Spinrite purchased Simply Soft and the other hand knitting yarns by Caron in December of 2011. Usually, when one company buys out another, the products from the old company tend to disappear. Bernat (Spinrite) has a somewhat similar line called Satin. I am afraid that Simply Soft, as a separate line of yarn, will no longer exist and many of its beautiful colors will be lost. Peaches and Cream cotton was purchased by Spinrite a few years ago and all of its colors that were unique to Peaces and Cream are gone. Lily and Bernat Handicrafter (both are owned by Spinrite and are essentially the same product) discontinued any colors they didn't already have. Somehow, I expect that Bernat Satin is all that will be left and all of the colors unique to Simply Soft will do the same as those in Peaches and Cream, disappear. Hopefully, I'm wrong. However, if you are interested in any Simply Soft, Caron Country, Spa or Joy patterns, I suggest that you download them soon.


----------



## darski

I love so many of the Caron patterns but I won't allow SS in my house. it was the worst yarn I ever tried to use. It was like working with limp spaghetti and the final product was shapeless. I am sorry if the Caron patterns are lost but I can't see the end of SS fast enough.

And thank you very much for this warning. I have most of their patterns but I had best check again just in case. I love how our own communities help us out when we need it. (((hugs)))


----------



## lilangel

MaryE-B

Thank you so much for taking the time to post this. I really like a lot of their designs and have saved the links to some of them. I am not that skilled at knitting (yet!) so I hadn't downloaded them because, well, I am out of my league. I just created a file and downloaded all that piqued my interest. I would have been so upset if they had just disappeared on me.

Jodi


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

thanks for these


----------



## Diane D

Thank you, printed out couple quickly!!!


----------



## pfarley4106

So sorry to hear Caron will be sold/taken over. I love their yarns also


----------



## pfarley4106

Thanks so much went to the site and downloaded all that I liked.


----------



## Katsch

Thanks Mary. Will download some today.


----------



## Karebier

See link. Caron Products will still be available.

http://www.caron.com/vickiehowell/moving.html


----------



## whitetail

Thanks for the info. Have downloaded some of the patterns.


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you for the information and for the links. I will definitely be downloading some patterns


----------



## tammyc77

Thank you so much for the info and the link. I kept quite a few!


----------



## Teacher's Mom

Thanks for the info - downloaded a few for future use.


----------



## Karebier

I went to Bernat.com and only found, Vickie Howell's line of yarn called Sheep(ish) Vickie Howell. Took a lot of searching. I did not find Caron Simply Soft


----------



## Patricia Cecilia

Thank you for the warning. I knew about the Peaches and Cream debacle and had posted about it here, but hadn't thought about what might happen with Caron--I guess I assumed that Caron's yarns were different enough that Spinrite might keep them going. I really only use Spa and I hope it doesn't disappear.


----------



## tricilicious

Thanks for the link. I love the Ventura shawl.


----------



## Dory

Thanks for sharing! I have download several patterns that I like.


----------



## pfarley4106

That's a relief!


Karebier said:


> See link. Caron Products will still be available.
> 
> http://www.caron.com/vickiehowell/moving.html


----------



## Dorie21

thank you for letting us know...going to take a peek at them


----------



## Grandma11

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## bellestarr12

pfarley4106 said:


> Thanks so much went to the site and downloaded all that I liked.


I did that too. Thanks for posting!


----------



## martymcd

Karebier said:


> See link. Caron Products will still be available.
> 
> http://www.caron.com/vickiehowell/moving.html


Reading Vickie Howells' announcement, it says Patons, Bernat and Sugar & Cream will still be available. I'm not clear if it includes Naturally Caron Joy and Simply Soft. The Lily Sugar and Cream site is still operating and I get emails about new free patterns from there. Perhaps the Caron site will stay up and we can continue to order Caron yarns. What worries me is that Caron yarns are not sold on the Bernat site but Sugar and Cream is.

Anyone have any idea? Joined Bernat's and Vickie Howells facebook pages and left a message with this question, but . . .


----------



## Mary Smith

Revan said:


> I hope Simply Soft by Caron will continue. I really love their colors and yardage, and to me they are soft. Is this why you are stocking up, just in case? No more.


Love this yarn as well. Walmart is closing out some colors for $2.00 and $2.50. Picked up a mango and lime for pumpkin hats and watermelon for ?. Believe that JoAnn's has it on sale this week but I can't remember the price. For a person who six months ago wouldn't be caught dead with a stash I have now enough colors for three different team hats with stripes, pastel varigated, and solid red, white and green for Xmas. My only knitting projects are making baby hats for hospitals so I should have enough yarn to last a long time, even if they were to stop production.


----------



## martymcd

Just got an answer from Vickie Howell's facebook page:

Vickie Howell Nope, they're still through Caron. Caron's not going away, I'm just not their spokesperson any longer.


----------



## Kellanrevere

Patricia Cecilia said:


> Thank you for the warning. I knew about the Peaches and Cream debacle and had posted about it here, but hadn't thought about what might happen with Caron--I guess I assumed that Caron's yarns were different enough that Spinrite might keep them going. I really only use Spa and I hope it doesn't disappear.


If Spa disappears what will be a good substitute ?


----------



## martymcd

Kellanrevere said:


> Patricia Cecilia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the warning. I knew about the Peaches and Cream debacle and had posted about it here, but hadn't thought about what might happen with Caron--I guess I assumed that Caron's yarns were different enough that Spinrite might keep them going. I really only use Spa and I hope it doesn't disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> If Spa disappears what will be a good substitute ?
Click to expand...

Like Vickie Howell's facebook response, Caron is not going away, she just moved to Bernat.


----------



## run4fittness

thank you, that is a good idea!


----------



## knottyknittershop

Thanks so much for the info. I live their patterns & I just bought a bunch of their spa/natural yarns on clearance at Joanns.


----------



## martymcd

Bernat posted the following on my facebook page:

Bernat wrote: "Bernat and Caron are still separate companies, so you have nothing to worry about! "


----------



## San

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Carlyta

I'm going to try to stock on SS just in case too--have lots of their patterns. Carlyta


----------



## ann bar

saved several patterns ...thanks for the links


----------



## nitchik

lilangel said:


> MaryE-B
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to post this. I really like a lot of their designs and have saved the links to some of them. I am not that skilled at knitting (yet!) so I hadn't downloaded them because, well, I am out of my league. I just created a file and downloaded all that piqued my interest. I would have been so upset if they had just disappeared on me.
> 
> Jodi


A word to the wise.
If a pattern _really appeals to you, it's best to save/download it rather than just save the link.
I learned this the hard way, when I found that a number of links I had saved for patterns I really liked, would no longer open. They had been removed from the internet. Forever.
I was able to get just a couple back, by asking on KP from someone who had actually _saved the pattern, and one from the home office (in UK) who graciously emailed me a faxed copy (Hard to read!) It was one they had previously sold, so it was very good of them to give to me for free! (Of course I had offered to pay)


----------



## MaryE-B

martymcd said:


> Karebier said:
> 
> 
> 
> See link. Caron Products will still be available.
> 
> http://www.caron.com/vickiehowell/moving.html
> 
> 
> 
> Reading Vickie Howells' announcement, it says Patons, Bernat and Sugar & Cream will still be available. I'm not clear if it includes Naturally Caron Joy and Simply Soft. The Lily Sugar and Cream site is still operating and I get emails about new free patterns from there. Perhaps the Caron site will stay up and we can continue to order Caron yarns. What worries me is that Caron yarns are not sold on the Bernat site but Sugar and Cream is.
> Anyone have any idea? Joined Bernat's and Vickie Howells facebook pages and left a message with this question, but . . .
Click to expand...

Patons, Bernat and Sugar and Cream are all Bernat brands, and shouldn't be affected by Simply Soft. It is the former Caron brands such as Simply Soft, Country, Spa and Joy that are likely to be affected in some way. 
The only formerly Caron yarn that is available on the Bernat site is Sheepish. Sheepish and Vickie Howell moved from the Caron site to Bernat's. I am most concerned about the other Caron yarns, particularly Simply Soft. I would also like to see Spa and Joy continued, but simply Soft is my greatest concern. Several others have contacted either Bernat or Spinrite and hopefully a response will be forthcoming in the near future and will be posted here on the forum.


----------



## beejay

I went to Walmart this morning and several of the Simply Soft colors were on markdown. I asked the lady working there and she said those colors were being discontinued and would no longer be carried by WalMart. It included three shades of purple so i bought several fr my purple baby hats. I like Simply Soft for chemo caps where possible. When I checked Hobby Lobby none of the Simple Soft was on markdown and the manager knew nothing about a change.


----------



## MaryE-B

beejay said:


> I went to Walmart this morning and several of the Simply Soft colors were on markdown. I asked the lady working there and she said those colors were being discontinued and would no longer be carried by WalMart. It included three shades of purple so i bought several fr my purple baby hats. I like Simply Soft for chemo caps where possible. When I checked Hobby Lobby none of the Simple Soft was on markdown and the manager knew nothing about a change.


I think this is just a preview of what will be happening and may be a best case scenario with worse to come!
I think that if you look at Bernat Satin, you will see all the colors we are supposed to have, according to Spinrite!


----------



## missylam

Thanks. I just downloaded a ton of patterns, there were so many I wanted.


----------



## MaryE-B

missylam said:


> Thanks. I just downloaded a ton of patterns, there were so many I wanted.


Downloading is so much better than just printing because downloaded patterns are on your hard drive to print as needed. Printed patterns are too likely to be damaged or lost. I'm a big believer of things living on my hard drive until needed, and I have those files backed up on a memory stick.


----------



## LanaG

Mary, thx for the info - I also downloaded several patterns - now if I could only learn to knit better!


----------



## Janeway

Thanks for the site as I have made lots of charity items from Caron SS, but have been told that it does not hold up very well. If this yarn is discontinued, maybe it will be replaced with a better yarn. Janeway


----------



## martymcd

If you need a reason to increase your yarn stash, DON'T read this.

When I asked about Caron yarns on Bernat's facebook page, this was their reply:

[Bernat wrote: "Bernat and Caron are still separate companies, so you have nothing to worry about! "[/quote]

Some places must have sales that have only to do with that individual store's choices.


----------



## MaryE-B

Martymcd, re Bernat wrote: "Bernat and Caron are still separate companies, so you have nothing to worry about! And that "Some places must have sales that have only to do with that individual store's choices." (Marty, for some reason the "Quote Reply" selection didn't work and I appologize for having to quote you this way.)

I certainly hope this is the case. However, I bet they slash the available colors and allocate less display space in the stores. Hopefully, it won't come to pass, but I would advise buying a few extra of your favorite colors in case they do cut back on the available colors and your favorites are the ones to be cut. 
Please, I have to have some excuse to increase my stash.


----------



## martymcd

MaryE-B said:


> Martymcd, re Bernat wrote: "Bernat and Caron are still separate companies, so you have nothing to worry about! And that "Some places must have sales that have only to do with that individual store's choices." (Marty, for some reason the "Quote Reply" selection didn't work and I appologize for having to quote you this way.)
> 
> I certainly hope this is the case. However, I bet they slash the available colors and allocate less display space in the stores. Hopefully, it won't come to pass, but I would advise buying a few extra of your favorite colors in case they do cut back on the available colors and your favorites are the ones to be cut.
> Please, I have to have some excuse to increase my stash.


Stash away darlin'! I would think they wouldn't slash yarns that sell really well, but I haven't been in this long enough to actually know.


----------



## Momunum

Thank you for the links.


----------



## jgarrett28

Karebier said:


> See link. Caron Products will still be available.
> 
> http://www.caron.com/vickiehowell/moving.html


Don't really care for Vikki Howell but do love Simply Soft! I hope they still keep it but can change the name,But it is probably just wishful thinking!


----------

